# Wrong spot maybe? Is BLN possible for the strat?



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

BLN would be awesome. Is it just a lib file or what?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Could you explain BLN? Lol sorry.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Mar 4, 2012)

BLN is Back Light Notification, it uses the light up buttons at the bottom of the screen in place of a status LED, when you have a txt or a missed call they light up so that you can tell without turning the screen on, i would LOVE to see this implemented on the stratosphere, but as of yet have not been successful (im sure it will just take someone better than me at this stuff to pull it off)

i know that many people use NoLED, but id prefer BLN myself.


----------



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

shrpshtr325 said:


> BLN is Back Light Notification, it uses the light up buttons at the bottom of the screen in place of a status LED, when you have a txt or a missed call they light up so that you can tell without turning the screen on, i would LOVE to see this implemented on the stratosphere, but as of yet have not been successful (im sure it will just take someone better than me at this stuff to pull it off)
> 
> i know that many people use NoLED, but id prefer BLN myself.


That would be a very useful feature to have in a ROM on the Strat.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

I know little of such things, but on the charge (which has actual physical buttons) it took a modified lib file. I would expect this to be slightly more complicated on the stratosphere - I've heard that such things have been enabled through a modification to the kernel (I believe that's how it was done on the Fascinate anyway), but like I said I know little on this. Hopefully this will help someone smarter than I figure it out


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

That would be amazing loli can't wait til I'm finished learning java and android development so I can make ROMs and sh*t like that.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm gonna try replacing files and stuff to see if I can get it to work by taking a Charge file and trying that. I tried a Nexus S lib before and the only thing that happened was the lights wouldn't turn on at all

Sent from a thing with a screen and a camera and a battery and a name of Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Didn't work.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Its missing some kernel stuff under sys/keys/blah/some/random/dir/that/isn't/there

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

bump? anyone try anything yet?


----------

